# Any auto tech's in the house?



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jan 3, 2010)

The wifes 04 Jeep Liberty, the heater motor only runs when switch is on high. With the recent sub zero temps I told her to be thankfull it runs at all. Lol!! She didn't share my sense of humor.


----------



## Blazin (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd start with the heater motor resistor...pretty common. http://www.napaonline.com/Search/Detail.aspx?A=ECHBR256_0239907401&An=599001+102004+50038+2038037

It should be behind the glove box door in the heater box, 2 screws hold it in place.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 4, 2010)

blower motor resistor is the likely culprit, could be a bad switch or ground too


----------



## t613 (Jan 5, 2010)

Blazin said:


> I'd start with the heater motor resistor...pretty common. http://www.napaonline.com/Search/Detail.aspx?A=ECHBR256_0239907401&An=599001+102004+50038+2038037
> 
> It should be behind the glove box door in the heater box, 2 screws hold it in place.



I'm with Blazin. Motor blows on high, so it's good, and has good ground. Blower "Hi" is a direct 12v, the lower settings run through the resistor block to lower fan speed. $18 at NAPA and you're good to go.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 5, 2010)

*yep, our old sunfire had the same problem....*

cheap fix.


----------



## Komitet (Jan 5, 2010)

When you fix it make sure to check that the wiring on the incoming connector is in good shape, just did mine in my 04 dakota, resistor is cheap, new harness is $110.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks guys for the input. I will try the resistor tomorow and let ya know what happens. I have always enjoyed working on cars but as vehicles get more complex I get farther behind on know how and can't stand the thought of paying shop rates so any help you gents can offer up is greatly appreciated.

Had an interesting but serious brake failure on my D-max recently, will have to take some pics and post.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 7, 2010)

Spend ten bucks on a cheap multimeter and test it before you go buying a resistor.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jan 7, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Spend ten bucks on a cheap multimeter and test it before you go buying a resistor.



I'm multimeter challenged, Have one but not too good with it. Most of what I know is mechanical, give me a V-8 that needs a complete rebuild, line hone, crank grind, bore and hone, valve job including seat inserts, no problem. Replace a resistor no problem. Test a resistor um :monkey:


----------



## straight6jeff (Jan 11, 2010)

99.9% It is the resistor block. I have two KJ's and both have gone bad, same symptoms.


----------

